# puppycam online...



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

no pups yet...they are expected around coming weekend


click here for the puppycam


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

birth started this afternoon at 1600 local time, now around 2300 local time there are 6 males and 1 female, probably 1 or 2 to come...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

just before and during giving birth

2 days before the pups came









first born pup


















cleaning up the pups









chekc-up by mom










sleeping, feeding, growing...what else to do in a pups live

































































all for now :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

this morning she had a suprise for us, during training an other male was born...


----------

